

Evolution of Diet - hispanic
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/foodfeatures/evolution-of-diet/

======
valleyer
That is quite possibly the most annoying web page I’ve ever had to scroll
through. Come on, scrolling is just not one of those things that needs to be
“re-imagined”. Focus on the content instead.

------
contingencies
TLDR; Humans have traditionally eaten almost everything. There is no one ideal
human diet. Paleo diets focus too much on meat, which kills you and gives you
cancer, particularly if your ancestors were adapted to plant-based diets.
Processed foods also kill you, but today we can’t survive on raw, unprocessed
food alone. Eat more local fruits and vegetables, a little meat, fish, and
some whole grains (as in the highly touted Mediterranean diet), and exercise
an hour a day.

Annoying formatting but a great article: I joyfully went through every little
image caption. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
Zigurd
Not only is there no one ideal diet, many people assume an ideal diet would be
constant, every day, every week, all year, and over almost all of one's
lifespan. Even the question of natural vs. engineered diet breaks down once we
get past the age where we would have made a difference in survival of a family
or tribal unit. Diet as an element of life extension is unlikely to be
identical to any "paleo" otherwise prehistoric diet.

